
People are luring Instacart shoppers with big tips, then changing them to zero - nafizh
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/09/tech/instacart-shoppers-tip-baiting/index.html
======
rogerkirkness
Why not just show the shopper the average % of the last five orders? It also
blocks you from tipping more than 20%, which is unfortunate, I would
definitely be happy to tip more.

